# مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2008



## My Rock (18 ديسمبر 2008)

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ

بعد اعلاننا الأخير عن إستعدادات شهر الأعياد
و ترتيبات المسابقات, ها نحن مستعدون لبدأ المسابقات مجددا على صفحات منتدى الكنيسة

بداية الأستعدادت هي تغيير شكل المنتدى لما يناسب الشكل التقليدي لأجواء شهر الميلاد المجيد, الشكل الجديد سيبقى الى نهاية الأحتفالات وهو المقارب ل ال 12 من الشهر الأول من سنة 2009


من جديد نُعلن البدء في مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2008 (للاعضاء الجدد الذين لم يشاركونا في السنين السابقة يستطيعون مراجعة المسابقات السابقة و فائزيها و جوائزها)

كالعادة نُحيي المسابقات في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) 
هذه السنة سنقوم بادارة و متابعة 3 مسابقات:


مسابقة افضل موضوع روحي: هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بأختيار افضل موضوع روحي خاص بشهر الأعياد في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) لهذه السنة

مسابقة افضل موضوع عن الميلاد: هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بأختيار افضل موضوع عن الميلاد سواء كان موضوع صور او تهنئات او معلومات كتابية عن الميلاد الخ.

مسابقة انشط عضو: هذه المسابقة سنقوم خلالها بتحديد انشط عضو في منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) الذي سُحدد من خلال عدد المواضيع و المشاركات في القسم
الجوائز المقدمة تُرسل الى عنوان بيت الفائزين. تستطيعون اخذ فكرة عن ماهية هذه الجوائز من خلال تصفح المسابقات السنوات الفائتة, لكن هذه السنة ستكون الجوائز اكبر و افضل من سابقاتها

المسابقات تبدأ 
من اليوم 18 / 12 / 2008 
و تنتهي يوم 7 / 1 / 2009


المسابقات بدأت, فابدعوا و شاركوا و اسعوا الى الفوز 

حظ سعيد لكل المشاركين

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## ميرنا (18 ديسمبر 2008)

طب واللى ميشتركش مش ليه دايزة برضو


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يا روك عليك و على مسابقاتك الجميلة

ميرسي يا زعيم دايما مكلفينك ومفرحنا 

ربنا يعوضك كل خير يا احلى زعيم

وكل سنة وانت طيب كل سنة وانت معانا 
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> طب واللى ميشتركش مش ليه دايزة برضو


 امال طبعا لية احلى جايزة 

خصم مرتب :smil15:​


----------



## faris sd4l (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*حلو بلشت المسابقات اخيرا مع اني مش هشارك
مبرووووووك مسبقا لكل الفائزين

روك هما بس هدول المسابقات يعني ما غيرهم ؟؟!!
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرررررررسى جدا يا زعيمنا على تعبك...

وكل سنة وأنت طيب *​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسابقة جميلة جدا ربنا معاك يا روك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو على المسابقات يا روك جامده بجد
ربنا يبارك اعماللك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى كتير يا روك على المسابقات المشجعه

كل سنه وانت طيب  

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الجميله ​


----------



## kalimooo (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااا جزيلا ماي روك

وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## mero_engel (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرررسي ليك ياروك *
*تعيش وتعملنا مسابقات*
*حظ موفق لجميع *​


----------



## مسعد خليل (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا روك على افكارك الجميلة كل سنة وانت طيب*


----------



## جيلان (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*عقبال كل سنة يا روك
كل سنة وانت طيب
ومبروك للفائزين مقدما *


----------



## monygirl (18 ديسمبر 2008)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww 
دى حاجة جميلة جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## BITAR (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل عام وانت بخير يا زعيم*​


----------



## صوت الرب (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشارك في المسابقات


----------



## sameh7610 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسابقة رائعة روك

ميرسى اووووووووووى 


الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك خير​*


----------



## masrawy100 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ميرررررررسى جدا يا زعيمنا على تعبك...
> 
> وكل سنة وأنت طيب *​



*merry christmas to all
wish yoy better safer happier blessed 2009*


----------



## نرمين مجدى (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى اوىىىىىىىىى ياروك وربنا يعوضك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## فارس الليل (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا روك علي المسابقه الجميله جدا

تقبل مروري​


----------



## DJAMILA (19 ديسمبر 2008)

أن كان ألله معنا . فمن علينا
ربنا يقويكم على فعل ألخير
وأشـهار دين ألحق ..وأقول لكم
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الجميله
كل سنه وانت طيب....جميله


----------



## خليل فضل زكى (19 ديسمبر 2008)

صباح الخير وصباح الاعياد كل سنة وانتم طيبين ابن النعمة ربنا معاكم


----------



## rana1981 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا يا ماي روك
وكل سنة وانت سالم​*


----------



## jamil (20 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك روك على المواضيع المبدعه والمسابقات الجميله ربنا يباركك والى الامام دائما  شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## جارجيوس (20 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام والمنتدى واعضائه الغالين بالف خير ولد المسيح هللوليا


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا لك اخي الغالي وعلى تعب محبتك *
*محبة الرب ترعاك *
*ميلاد مجيد وكل سنة ومنتدانا بالف خير*​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*مسابقة جميلة يا روك

كل سنة و المنتدى كلة بخير

ربنا يبارك تعبك ​*


----------



## vetaa (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا روك وربنا يعوضك*
*وكل سنه وانت دايما بخييييير*
*والجوايز كتير مغريه 30:*


----------



## سرمد73 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

:36_22_26::36_22_26:شكررررررررراااااااااا كتير يا روك على المسابقات المشجعه

كل سنه وانت طيب 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الجميله ......


----------



## jamil (21 ديسمبر 2008)

الشكر لك يا اخ روك بهذه المواضيع الرائعه كل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسية ياروك على محبتك وتعبك 

هنستعد اوى 

معانا يارب 

واياك انا بحظر اهوه اى حد يقرب من التلات جوايز 

خلاص 

لاحسن انتوا عارفين 

ولقد اعزر من بنجر ​*


----------



## mina nasr (22 ديسمبر 2008)

من فضلكم عاوز اعرف ازاى اشارك بموضوع فى المسابقه واكتبه فين بالظبط
والرب يبارككم


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك
بس للاسف المسابقه جايه فى وقت صعب اوى فى وقت الامتحانات بس يلا 
الف مبروك للفائز*​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ياروك على تعبك 

كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## twety (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك حياتك يازعيم ... كل سنه وانت طيب وجميع اعضاء المنتدى بخير


----------



## noranor12 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

:Love_Letter_Send:    كل سنة وكل المنتدى كويسين وبخير وكل سنة وانتم طيبين:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## نرمين مجدى (24 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وكل اعضاء المنتدى وكل الشعب القبطى بخير ويارب تبقى سنة جديدة سعيدة عليكوا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 ديسمبر 2008)

lميرسى يا زعيم على مسابقاتك 
بس ليه مش بتعمل مسابقات عباره عن اسئلة سواء من الكتاب المقدس او تأملات او تفسيرات 
يعنى علشان الكل يشارك لان فيه ناس مش بتعرف تضع مواضيع
على العموم ميرسى على كل حال


----------



## mina nasr (25 ديسمبر 2008)

عاوز اشترك فى المسابقه ومش عارف ابعت الاجابه فين


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (27 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنه وكل المنتدى بخير وسلام 
كل سنه وانتم طيبين وسنه جديده مع يسوع وشكرا ليك استاذنا روك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير ​


----------



## jamil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

كل عام والمنتدى بالف خير بهذه المناسبه اتقدم بتهنئه الامه المسيحيه فى العالم بولاده  المخلص ربنا يسوع المسيح واطلب من الرب السلام للعالم اجمع امين واقول للسيد روك باركك الرب على تعبك


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2009)

لم يبقى على انتهاء المسابقة سوى يومين...
شدوا حيلكم


----------



## mina nasr (6 يناير 2009)

*أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ
لوقا 2 : 11*​


----------



## mina nasr (6 يناير 2009)

*الْمَجْدُ للهِ فِي الأَعَالِي، وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ السَّلاَمُ، وَبِالنَّاسِ الْمَسَرَّةُ
لوقا 2 : 14​*


----------



## mina nasr (6 يناير 2009)

*لماذا ولد يسوع فى مذود هل ليعلمنا التواضع ؟؟؟**حتى وان كان قد ولد فى قصور الملوك فهذا قمة التواضع من ملك الملوك ورب الارباب
 فقد تنازل من السماء الى ارض الخطيه
لكنه ولد فى مذود حتى يستطيع الرعاة افقر الناس واكثرهم حاجه ان يزوروه فى المذود 
فهو يعطينا الفرصه لكى نتقدم اليه مهما كانت حالتنا وامكانياتنا وشرورنا بكل مافينا من نقائص وخطايا
فشكرا لك ياطفل المذود ايها الحمل العظيم**وَتَعْرِفُوا مَحَبَّةَ الْمَسِيحِ الْفَائِقَةَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ، 
افسس 3 : 19 ​*​


----------



## jamil (6 يناير 2009)

كل الامه المسيحيه فى جميع انحاء العالم اقول لها كل عام وانتم بالف خير بمناسبه ولاده مخلص هذا الكون ربنا وسيدنا يسوع المسيحالذى ولد فى مغاره بسيطه موضوع فى مذودبسيط وحوله الرعاه والمجوس والحيوانات وامنا العذراء فيا لبساطه هذه الولاده لمخلص البشريه وليس فى قصور فخمه للملوك فهو ملك الملوك حقا هذا قمه التواضع للرب الذى يقوم به من اجلنا نحن البشر الخطاء للمصالحه معنا فيا رب امنحنا السلام يا رب السلام وخصوصا وطننا الحبيب (العراق)


----------

